# ZOMG there's the Sasquatch!



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Me and the lads on a night on the town.







Me at a question and answer session for my new range of haircare products






And here's me meditating on the existence and future of mankind.






Enjoy!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm the last one looked like harry and the hendersons to me


but darn your cute sassy


----------



## Melian (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> And here's me meditating on the existence and future of mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right. You're about to drop a deuce.


----------



## Esther (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah right. You're about to drop a deuce.



ololololol
I forget what I was gonna say now!


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah right. You're about to drop a deuce.



Judging by its size and nonplussed expression, I'd say it's about to drop a Smart Car


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 1, 2010)

After years of mystery, Sasquatch's ex is ready to break the silence. 

"After he broke my heart, I said I'd never love again..."

*...Only In This Week's STAR * 

View attachment yetigirl.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 1, 2010)

Shame on you people! Messin with Sasquatch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eotb8Dc6CBA


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 1, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> After years of mystery, Sasquatch's ex is ready to break the silence.
> 
> "After he broke my heart, I said I'd never love again..."
> 
> *...Only In This Week's STAR *



OMG PAULA HOW COULD YOU!?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yeah right. You're about to drop a deuce.



this is how I know I'm not an adult that's lost his sense of humer. 

This made me laugh so hard, my side started hurting. 

Sometimes all you need for a joke to succeed is a little poop.


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 1, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG PAULA HOW COULD YOU!?



I say the same thing about you when I look in little Tommy's eyes... 

View attachment baby sasquatch.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 2, 2010)

This all made me laugh the most was what Melian said xD



laughed for a long time and then said " soo true" :happy:


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 6, 2010)

funny. 

now where are the real pictures?  

Lets reference Rabbits list of priorities on this board
1) Seeing hot somewhat vegan British redheads
2) Actual Sasquatches.
3) Telling all my awkward blowjob stories.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 6, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> funny.
> 
> now where are the real pictures?
> 
> ...



Real pictures? You want _real_ pictures?

Things Sassy wants to address in this reply:
1) I'm a dirty blond. Oooh yeah. But 80% of the internet seems to think I am ginger.
2) I gave up dairy products again a few days ago.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Real pictures? You want _real_ pictures?



lol. On your profile picture, are you the big sexy chap with nice hair in the background in the burgundy shirt, or the conventionally attractive bearded guy in the front? If the former, then I see no reason why you feel the need to hide behind pictures of Cousin It. 

Vegetarian friend coming to visit today. Think we will go out for lunch; it's easier for everyone. xD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

So..... Any suggestions for my next photo opp?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 19, 2010)

No skulls in this one. That's my one request.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> No skulls in this one. That's my one request.



I had to get rid of Mort.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I had to get rid of Mort.



Aw, I'm really sorry to hear that... You can get a new pet!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

I was thinking some kind of Crustacean.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 19, 2010)

Boys, I think we are officially dealing with a fucking Samsquamtch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37k72YWxDXU


----------



## Esther (Sep 19, 2010)

Wait, I need a bag of zesty mordants before I watch that video.


----------



## djudex (Sep 19, 2010)

Esther said:


> Wait, I need a bag of zesty mordants before I watch that video.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> Wait, I need a bag of zesty mordants before I watch that video.



Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 7, 2010)

Got involved in an industrial accident at work last week, hence no left hand.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Got involved in an industrial accident at work last week, hence no left hand.



*GASP* no left hand 
Well I still like the surprise picture


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 8, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> *GASP* no left hand
> Well I still like the surprise picture



Yikes. Is everything alright? Well obviously not with no hand but you are looking good..


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 8, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Yikes. Is everything alright? Well obviously not with no hand but you are looking good..



Thanks! A bit of twisted humour there. My hand is intact, I'm just a bit baffled as to how the only shot I took ended up like that.

So tempted to post more pics now.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 9, 2010)

Please do


----------



## Zowie (Oct 9, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Please do



I second this. For a pic thread there is a serious lack of pics.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 9, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Got involved in an industrial accident at work last week, hence no left hand.



FINALLY! Sasquatch pics!! I wasn't so keeen on those first pics, much too hirsute, glad the depilatories worked . I love your humor as much as your rolls. 

And damn, how bad is it that I didn't notice about the left hand until after I read LBM's comment?:blush:



Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks! A bit of twisted humour there. My hand is intact, I'm just a bit baffled as to how the only shot I took ended up like that.
> 
> So tempted to post more pics now.


Give in to this temptation PLEASE!



bionic_eggplant said:


> I second this. For a pic thread there is a serious lack of pics.


And thirded!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 9, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> And damn, how bad is it that I didn't notice about the left hand until after I read LBM's comment?:blush:



Hahaha I guess I read to much instead of just lookin'


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I second this. For a pic thread there is a serious lack of pics.



I started it as a joke--never intended to make this an actual picture thread.

Here's me in full swing (my pictures are actually video screenshots):


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I started it as a joke--never intended to make this an actual picture thread.
> 
> Here's me in full swing (my pictures are actually video screenshots):



*I'm not going to ask about the videos...I'm not going to ask about the videos...I'm not going to ask...*

And now several of us will be in full SCHWING! 

Um, white padded walls...?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 10, 2010)

1. I'm glad to see that the hand reattachment surgery was a success.
2. I'm sorry that the men in the white coats finally got to you.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you are a cool guy but I still can't figure out the mattress on the wall.


----------



## Esther (Oct 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I think you are a cool guy but I still can't figure out the mattress on the wall.



It's 'cause no sleep 'til Brooklyn.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks OWA 

Like I said, I'm sleeping on the floor at the moment. So I've packed up my bed and put the mattress against the wall to create more floorspace.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 17, 2010)

Psych.

Mwahhahahhahaha You all wanted more.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, some of us did....

:eat2:

Oh well, on to the next one....


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2010)

Sassy, you are a VERY BAD BOY!!!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Sassy, you are a VERY BAD BOY!!!!



Hmmmmm.....but I like it! :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 17, 2010)

Where is my snow angel?


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 23, 2010)

Sassy evidently doesn't want to give the FFA's any more precious content.
I respect that, but I have something for him, thanks to old school Sifl & Ollie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA9gfcQ3APk

Oh, and yeah, I am just evil ...


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 10, 2011)

bump.

I showed up to wash Sassy's back, but he wasn't here. I had a bar of Yardley's and some warm water and everything...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> bump.
> 
> I showed up to wash Sassy's back, but he wasn't here. I had a bar of Yardley's and some warm water and everything...



I need to see some sassy-ass or I'm going to RAGE!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> bump.
> 
> I showed up to wash Sassy's back, but he wasn't here. I had a bar of Yardley's and some warm water and everything...


What scent Yardleys? Lavender?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 10, 2011)

Oatmeal almond, soothing and pampering...


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2011)

THinks its time for new sassy pics all those in favour say I


*I*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 10, 2011)

*I!*

Gimme gimme gimme...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

aye-aye !


----------



## Kazak (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk9Df2Ea


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 11, 2011)

Kazak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk9Df2Ea



"The URL contained a malformed video ID.
Sorry about that."


Oh, and 

*I*


----------



## Kazak (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk9Df2Ea_-8 maybe it'll work now.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Em Gee, it works now. 

It's fantastic!!!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw a thread on the FA/FFA forum that i read "sasquatch"...i quickly realized that i was wrong...and was a little disappointed. I was hoping it was a thread of raunchy Sassy pics...*sigh*  the heart wants what the heart wants... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 15, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I saw a thread on the FA/FFA forum that i read "sasquatch"...i quickly realized that i was wrong...and was a little disappointed. I was hoping it was a thread of raunchy Sassy pics...*sigh*  the heart wants what the heart wants... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



Yes, unfortunately the rare, noble, and retiring Sasquatch has been long absent from these parts... 

He has been known to be lured out of hiding by the occasional pic...


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2011)

I was just thinking this thread is sadly lacking in pics and youtube videos


I wonder if a nice sammich would lure the elusive sassy out of hiding? I'll even make a fresh loaf of bread..........................


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Whatever sandwich he likes, I know for a fact that Sassy likes his cheese.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 15, 2011)

this thread sounds like it is changing from "ZOMG there's a Sasquatch!" to "How to catch a Sasquatch"....cheese you say, hmmm


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2011)

gets to work on a cheesy loaf of joy if memory serves me correctly he also likes his tomato what about a sundried tomato and cheese filled foccacia type thing something you bite into and the filling just starts to ooze out mayby some brie or camenbert perhaps...............................................................................


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

omg omg omg OMG BRIE! ahhhhhhhhhhh <lights e-cig> Was it good for you too?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

Did I mention I don't eat dairy anymore (if I can get away with it)? Shame. I love cheese. Got over the addiction now though.


And girls... I am alone in the house tonight. In fact, the rest of the weekend. Guess who is going to be dancing round the entire house in his birthday suit?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is sponsored by active imaginations!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

This is what I like to call "ZOMG my flatmates made a mess, left for the weekend and I need to cook something tasty"

OMG!





A-HA!




By the Power of GREYSKULL!




I HAAAVE THE POOOOWAAAAAH!




*scrub scrub*




Obviously needs a soak.




Come to think of it so do I. Cleaning this kitchen is hard work.




Time for an appetizer.




Anyone?




Let's get cooking.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 15, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> This is what I like to call "ZOMG my flatmates made a mess, left for the weekend and I need to cook something tasty"




True story.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Sassafras--I lubs you sooooo much!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 15, 2011)

isamarie69 said:


> Shame on you people! Messin with Sasquatch!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eotb8Dc6CBA



Heheheh..


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 15, 2011)

*This is me shrieking with absolute delight.*

You've got nothing like that on facebook, sweetheart.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> *This is me shrieking with absolute delight.*
> 
> You've got nothing like that on facebook, sweetheart.



That's because I took these especially.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 15, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> That's because I took these especially.



Sorry, I thought the mental image of my shrieking in absolute delight was thanks enough.

But thank you, dahling.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my Sassi! You have NO idea how much needed pleasure and mirth you have given with this! *Not ro mention the most incredible urge to slurp the screen where your whip creamed nipple would be! *
:blush:


----------



## Paquito (Jan 15, 2011)

Life complete.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 16, 2011)

I cannot rep you hard enough right now. Seriously awesome .


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Post pics or it didn't happen.


It's good to be the queen.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 16, 2011)

:wubu::wubu::wubu:i woo boo:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for the excellent feedback, my friends. It's reassurring to know that not only am I considered erogenous, but that my sense of humour is validated.

Hmmm.... I have an extra two pictures to go in that sequence.... should I share them also?


----------



## Goreki (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thank you very much for the excellent feedback, my friends. It's reassurring to know that not only am I considered erogenous, but that my sense of humour is validated.
> 
> Hmmm.... I have an extra two pictures to go in that sequence.... should I share them also?


Why do you ask questions that you already know that answer to?
NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

What's for dinner? Who wants to nibble on something tasty?

Totally inspired by all the cannibal talk.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> This is what I like to call "ZOMG my flatmates made a mess, left for the weekend and I need to cook something tasty"
> 
> OMG!



can I say wow I want to have fun in your kitchen

hmmm no dairy well I can work with that what about some sundried tomato, rosmary and olive bread instead?

and yes post the other two pics please




hmmm lainey I am feeling like we need an All Hail the queen thread lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

> what about some sundried tomato, rosmary and olive bread instead?



I have the rosemary covered


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

damn my slow internet 

and lol hmmmmm what else is gonna be smeared all over sassy


see now if it was sweet like honey or chocolate I would sooo be there rosmary and butter hmmm might want to heat things up first


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> What's for dinner? Who wants to nibble on something tasty?
> 
> Totally inspired by all the cannibal talk.


So so so so full of win.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thank you very much for the excellent feedback, my friends. It's reassurring to know that not only am I considered erogenous, but that my sense of humour is validated.
> 
> Hmmm.... I have an extra two pictures to go in that sequence.... should I share them also?


*
erotica and humor......amazing combo*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know what I'm feeling right now, 

but I'm speechless.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what I'm feeling right now,
> 
> but I'm speechless.



I think we should steal Sassy's idea and experiment with rosemary next time, love. :blush:


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I think we should steal Sassy's idea and experiment with rosemary next time, love. :blush:



Wouldn't he prefer some cilantro or something?


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Wouldn't he prefer some cilantro or something?



I'm actually more partial to basil; but fresh only. LOL.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Toasted sesame seeds cos I like to lick them off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I think we should steal Sassy's idea and experiment with rosemary next time, love. :blush:



Oh my lovely, by leaps and bounds we should Buttery biscuits with blatantly breaded and brazed boars meat, with the boar blubber beating in my big heart. Oh, my FFA girlfriend know how to bring it. 

And If music be the food of love, play on, Give me excess of it; that surfeiting, The appetite may sicken, and so die




HAHAHA, I'm awesome.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Toasted sesame seeds cos I like to lick them off.



OOooh... cream cheese and poppy seeds! And a bagel... but cut the man... Sounds amazing.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh my lovely, by leaps and bounds we should Buttery biscuits with blatantly breaded and brazed boars meat, with the boar blubber beating in my big heart. Oh, my FFA girlfriend know how to bring it.
> 
> And If music be the food of love, play on, Give me excess of it; that surfeiting, The appetite may sicken, and so die
> 
> HAHAHA, I'm awesome.



Ugh. I think I may have to be a clank to Fish. That was too close to the real thing for comfort.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh my lovely, by leaps and bounds we should Buttery biscuits with blatantly breaded and brazed boars meat, with the boar blubber beating in my big heart. Oh, my FFA girlfriend know how to bring it.
> 
> And If music be the food of love, play on, Give me excess of it; that surfeiting, The appetite may sicken, and so die
> 
> ...



all of the alliteration is making me dizzy...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Ugh. I think I may have to be a clank to Fish. That was too close to the real thing for comfort.





FishCharming said:


> all of the alliteration is making me dizzy...



hahaha, that means I'm doing it RIGHT!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

Please people. On topic. I am awesome etc. At least try.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Please people. On topic. I am awesome etc. At least try.



I'm still speechless.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 16, 2011)

sassy, these are the first naked guy pictures i've come across that didnt make me cringe. well, i maybe cringed a little but it was a pleasure cringe


----------



## JulieD (Jan 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> sassy, these are the first naked guy pictures i've come across that didnt make me cringe. well, i maybe cringed a little but it was a pleasure cringe



I cringed too....but in a good way :blush::wubu::blush::wubu::blush::wubu:


----------



## Melian (Jan 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Please people. On topic. I am awesome etc. At least try.



You know I loved it, my adi-positively stunning god! Your sexiness has forced me to plunder mine own fridge and slather myself with mayonaise and bbq sauce.

I MADE A VOODOO DOLL OF YOU AND STUFF IT FULL OF LARD.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 17, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know I loved it, my adi-positively stunning god! Your sexiness has forced me to plunder mine own fridge and slather myself with mayonaise and bbq sauce.
> 
> I MADE A VOODOO DOLL OF YOU AND STUFF IT FULL OF LARD.



HAHAHAH, I feel weird because I just commented on your other post, and I don't want you to think I'm following you around or want to put my hand down your pants, but this was Glorious.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

"You must spread rep around before forcing some down Melian's bra"


----------



## Paquito (Jan 17, 2011)

* You must spread lard around Sassy's chest before initiating coitus*


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2011)

Paquito said:


> * You must spread lard around Sassy's chest before initiating coitus*




still laughing not enough rep in the world for this post


----------

